# Back to the Future!



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Old school steel Marinoni (about 18 lbs) and its in-progress replacement (15 lbs). The old bike works fine, but the new bike has the same retro looks but without the retro-grouch problem of obtaining spare parts.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Both nice bikes


----------

